# Are Tiels Hypo-alergetic



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

I have a friend who's alergic to some animals, though, I am wondering if Tiels and or any other type of birds if they are hypo alergetic or if they'd mess wih her alergies or not. Though, it isn't my one friend who used to have one it's another friend of mine who's wanting a tiel.


----------



## pyogenes (May 27, 2010)

cockatiels and cockatoos are the birds most likely to aggravate allergies due to the powder down feathers. They are very dusty and people with cat allergies tend to react to cockatiels also (according to my vet).


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

The thing about cockatiels is that they produce a very large amount of dander. This dander can definitely make someone's allergies act up. My mom even got pneumonitis from the birds and developed VERY bad allergies to them due to the large amount of dander she was exposed to.


----------



## Luti-Kriss (Dec 23, 2009)

LOL cockatiels are anything but hypoallergenic. Pretty much anybody with bird allergies will be allergic to them because the dust they produce on their feathers. What I find weird is that I'm NOT allergic to them, because I'm allergic to everything else: Horses, cats, dogs, pretty much every tree in Nevada, pollens, strawberries, even some medications! It's ridiculous. So I dunno how the heck they don't make me sneeze. Maybe I was just meant for birds xD


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Nodds, thanks for answering what I was wondering.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Freddie is definitely dustier than any of the others. When he's preening and then shakes himself, bird dander goes everywhere.


----------



## DigitalTiel (May 31, 2010)

I'm personally allergic to all cats and some dogs, but I'm perfectly fine around tiels. I have heard of people developing rashes and what not when living with birds.

So....maybe?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I guess it just depends on the person because I'm allergic to cats, rabbits, horses, and cows and yet tiels don't bother me in the least.


----------



## hoovespawsclaws (May 30, 2010)

Is there any way to cut down on the amount of dander cockatiels produce? ie. keeping them clean or something?

I've been looking into getting one for a while but have been holding off because I've been having major issues with mucus overproduction the past few months and at this point don't know if it's related to animal dander or not.

I'm currently being treated with antibiotics because my doctor thinks it might be sinus related but there's also the possibility I have allergies to pet dander. I currently have 3 dogs, 2 cats and 3 hedgehogs living in my house...but the weird thing is I don't sneeze, don't have runny/itchy eyes, just the mucus issues. It's a 6-12 month wait period to get tested though. 

I volunteered at my local animal shelter today in a room with 5 cockatiels though and I was fine... but I guess it's probably different when you live with one. Does anyone on here have allergies to cockatiels and is currently living with one? What do you do to help cut down on the effects?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't have allergies to them, but I do know if you frequently give them baths it reduces the dander on their body. Installing an air purifier in that room will also reduce the amount of dander in the air.


----------



## m&m672 (Jun 4, 2010)

Sometimes when Buster preens and then shakes, it looks like its snowing. It was definately better when I misted Buster so I'm going to try to make that a routine.


----------



## chocotiel (May 19, 2010)

Each person is different. I'm allergic to dogs and cats, and have asthma. However I'm not allergic to bunnies, and we took a chance in getting our cockatiel. The first week I thought I was allergic, but there was also the raincoat that a friend gave to me that smelled like dog. So I bought a RabbitAir Minus A2 Pet Allergy filter and started exercising, and sent my raincoat to the dry cleaner. Now I'm pretty unaffected by my bird, even when she preens herself in my lap and shakes herself on my stairmaster while I'm exercising. So chances are I'm not allergic to her. One way to find out is to ask a friend with a cockatiel to collect feathers, and down and put it in a small cloth sack, then have it for a few months with you to see. Some allergies take time to develop, so I'm not in the clear yet...

Vacuuming, misting the bird, as well as the air purifiers [get the one with the pet dander filter], have one near the bird, and one near your bed when you're sleeping, seemed to clear up my sinuses and helped me to sleep much better (which probably has nothing to do with my cockatiel, since she's never allowed upstairs into our bedrooms, in case someone is allergic).


----------

